# Creek Dump Again SUPER FIND



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was back digging that dump along the creek and found over 25 bottles gave a few to my cousin, and he also found a few. These are the better ones, i dug like 10 black cats and hires which i brought home just to give away. Here they are though i didnt get a chance to clean them yet

 in this pic is:

 Clear hutch - Horlacher Bottling Co  Allentown, PA
 Clear Hutch- L.D. Clauss Allentown, PA
 Clear Med - DRS. W.P. & E.M. Kistler 313 North 7th St. Allentown, PA


 Clear Med


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

This pic:

 Aqua Sauce : North Of England Sauce Joshua Longfield 
 Clear med- The Knapp's Extract Co. 209 Herald St. Cleveland, O.
 Clear med - Hallocks Choice Fruit Extracts Hallocks Denton & Co Newark (star of david design)
 Aqua med- Dr. Calvins Croup Tinture J.W. Carnery Scranton PA
 I also found a brown cone ink which i forgot to get in the pic


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

And last but certainly not least is my favorite find, becuase its from my home town and they are rare. I have never even seen this this kind of bottle, usually the horn company used paneled meds.

 Aqua Med- Charles W. Horn Druggist Slatington PA


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Raider2152
> 
> These are the better ones, i dug like 10 black cats and hires which i brought home just to give away.


 

 Raider,....It looks like that little dump was productive!....Great finds... just curious, were the "Black Cat's" stove polish from Buffalo NY?


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah joe they were....thanks buddy


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 30, 2010)

hey raider nice finds there,alot of those are same im pulling out here in allentown.the one day we pulled out 28 hutches but like 20 of them were the same one.i believe the name was schweyer.but we also pulled the clauss and pretty many horlachers.tomorrow i am doing a dig in jamesburg nj at a newer site the guy that i used to dig with is dying to go back to this site but its milk bottle age not sure if you would want to dig.we do find blobs occasionaly and crocks but lots of junk to get some good stuff but we always go home with some good stuff.i guess sometimes you get spoiled when digging older stuff .let me know if you are interesred,if not we could always go sunday to an older dump or another time doesnt matter. BADGER


----------



## madman (Jul 30, 2010)

nice finds!


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 30, 2010)

hey raider,i said im finding same stuff here,except for the sweet slatington med thats nice from a small town.


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey badger...you always find nice stuff i def want to do a dig with you, unfortunately tomorrow for alittle i have to hang dry wall. Call me tomorrow nite and let me know how you made out maybe we can make plans for sunday. Thanks buddy


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 30, 2010)

absolutely,i'll be in touch.


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 30, 2010)

badg i have one schweyer bottle and its a squat i like everything local. I use to collect all bottles when i first started like 5 years ago when i was 22-23 like bitters and all, but as i got smarter lol and realized that at every dump i am not going to get a drakes plantation bitters i just switch totally to local stuff cause its alot more excited when you find what you looking for and when its a possibility. Before i was hoping for 6 logs and stuff all the time, till i realized it was like walking up to a hot dog stand and asking for a steak.


----------



## Raider2152 (Jul 31, 2010)

Went back again before dark, couldn't resist. Found a couple more

 Amber crown - Bartels Wilkes Barre 
 Aqua Med - HERBLEWHITE MFG. COMPANY CAINESVILLE. N.Y.
 Aqua Med - FAVORITE HOREHOUND BALSAM PHILA. PA.
 Aqua Med - SCHEIBER'S COUGH BALSAM
 Aqua Med - MAGNUM BONUM JACKSON MEDICAL CO ASBURY PARK N.J.
 Aqua Med -  PISO'S CURE FOR SONSUMPTION HAZELTINE & CO.
 Clear Med- SPERM SEWING MACHINE OIL


----------



## Raider2152 (Aug 1, 2010)

Went back this morning and got a few more hutches and meds......ill get a good pick tomorrow with the sun light. In the mean time i thought would ask if anyone has ever dug a DR. MORRIS DaCOSTAS RADICAL CURE, SYRUP OF TAR bottle, i dug one this morn and cant find much on it?????Thanks in advance


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome stuff man!!!  That Newark bottle sounds cool!  Great meeds, hutches and everything else!


----------



## THE BADGER (Aug 2, 2010)

hey raider,sorry we didnt hook up still need to dig together.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 2, 2010)

i don't recall seeing that type of Horn druggist either.........  

 the dacosta cures are pretty common, although it's certainly possible
  it's some variant....... see if you can pull a couple elk head horlachers or 
 one of those neat greenish slatington ponies.... good luck fella !!!

 jim


----------



## Raider2152 (Aug 2, 2010)

WHats up buzz, yeah i fgot a couple elk heads and 1 slatington pony jr&fr i think is on it. I like the radical cure bottle alot though never dug one i was assuming they were common though.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice old stuff there...love getting meds.


----------

